
Show HN: An Inspirational Twitter Account for Motivation - Exorust
https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge
======
Exorust
Been trying to help myself & others and realized that there are moments when
we all need that extra push of motivation.

So I made a twitter account dedicated to helping with motivation & inspiration
during these confusing times.

Hope it helps you & everyone who sees this :)
[https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge](https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge)

~~~
rvz
I think I could do with something with this. At least its nice to know that
there's some Twitter accounts that are worth looking at and this twitter
account is a diamond amongst many other accounts. Nice work there.

~~~
Exorust
Thank you, I appreciate it.

